# TT Dash



## SX200 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi I am new to the forum but would like to pass on this bit of info.
I have had my dash break down completely. I went to My local Audi dealer in Hereford about it and they told me after putting it on the diagnostic machine that I needed a new pod and how unusual this is to have happened and on top of the £80 for them to Tell me my pod was broken which I all ready new, they told me it would cost me £650 to get it replaced.
After this I did some research into this and found that the dash pod failing was a common complaint with the older TT (mines an 02) Not once did anyone tell me this from My local dealership. I went to ask them about this, with no joy at all I just had five members of staff gathered around myself and my wife (very intimidating) saying they had done the job we had asked them to do and that was all they were answerable to and there would be no way that Audi would agree to meet us even half way with the cost.
I then took my TT to Worcester Dealership what a difference so helpful I was almost immediately offered a new dash becuase of the problems. I had the dash replaced this morning I had to contribute towards it, I was charged in total £5.20.
Talk about result. I went back to South Hereford Audi Dealers and their attitude was still the same. We were told *they try *to tell their customers that there is a Know fault with the dashes but only if it is the fuel gague playing up nothing else. They couldn't see why we were unhappy with their treatment they had told us are dash needed replacing and couldn't see that not informing their customers that there is a fault with the dash is wrong.
Anyway we had a happying in the end but word of advice if you live in or around Hereford beware if you go to South Hereford Audi Garage you won't be told the whole truth.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome get on to Audi Customer Service and report them


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , I would try Trading Standards.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum , I would try Trading Standards.


I agree, get on to Trading Standards... Maybe the local rag as well!

Welcome to the Forum btw!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , hope tou get sorted.


----------



## SX200 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and the advise. I am at present composing a letter to send to both Trading Standards and Audi Customer Service. I will ofcourse let you all know the result of this if any.....
It is heartwarming to know there are so many people willing to help and give good constructive advise.
Thanks again.


----------



## SX200 (Feb 18, 2009)

Today I have had a reply from Trading Standards who say they feel we have a strong case against South Hereford Audi garage as they appear to be in breach of Supply of Goods and Service Act 1982. Because they should have been aware there is an on going fault with TT pods and failed to tell us this and also the fact that the Worcester Audi garage said straight away there was a known problem and replaced it free of charge for us makes our case stronger. 
I have been advised to write a letter to South Hereford Audi demanding a refund of £80 paid for the diagnosis as compensation for this breach.

I will let you know what the out come is.


----------

